# Utility Arborist Certification Exam



## DuaneLovett (Oct 1, 2014)

Hello,
I am new to this forum and just learning to get around in here. I was just wondering about getting a little advice about taking the UA certification test. Has anyone taken it lately? Anyone have any pointers to share about it? Is it very job related? I have been working as an UA for 15 years and have decided to get our certifications in order. I am going to take it in two weeks an just hoping to get all my ducks in a row before i go.
Thanks in advance any advice will be appreciated,
Duane


----------



## Wolfpacklego (Oct 1, 2014)

i just wrote the exam on june 5th 2014 in Ontario. the exam was heavy on hydrualics, utility equipment ID, and effects of electricity on the body. the arboriculture aspect was very light. very few questions actually pertained to trees. the biggest tree related question was "why is it not advisable to use a hinge cut on pinus strobus in the winter monthes?" i found i overdid the studying aspect as no ISA type questions regarding biology or tree ID were on it. other questions regarding safe work zones around schools, vehicles, and the general public are also a section on the test. i hope my answer helped you a little. i REALLY overdid the studying and reading for the exam and was let down when i actually wrote it.


----------



## DuaneLovett (Oct 13, 2014)

Thanks for the advice. I am gonna take it next week. I hope all goes well. 
Thanks again,
Duane


----------



## DarrellDDaniel (Dec 30, 2014)

Do you mean hydraulics as in lift trucks and such? And do you think reading the study guide for utility specialist and also best management practices integrated vegetation management booklet will get me far enough to pass?


----------



## Wolfpacklego (Dec 31, 2014)

DarrellDDaniel said:


> Do you mean hydraulics as in lift trucks and such? And do you think reading the study guide for utility specialist and also best management practices integrated vegetation management booklet will get me far enough to pass?



hey DarrellDDaniel. ill break the exam down into the sections they test on. 

1)PPE(natural human body resistance, when to wear rubber gloves, effects of electricity on body, CPR and first aid, chainsaw pant thresholds)
2)Safe work environment(step potential, phase to phase voltages, ohms law, alternating current peak to peak voltages) all the math is really easy, but you must show your steps and submit your scrap paper. calculator and formula sheet is provided.
3)Job planning(questions about utility equipment ID ie.....transformers, cross arms, guy wires, neutral wires, (RECLOSURES!!!!STUDY), insulators, splints, service wires, telecom wires, how to obtain a hold off)
4)Tree removal(questions about blocks, pulleys, shock loading)
5)Prune at heights(questions about insulated pole pruners, pruning techniques, and hydraulic pole pruners)
6)Tree climbing(questions about ropes, DDRT, kilonewton conversions) not a single knot question
7)Aerial Devices(by far the most intensive portion of the test)(questions about hydraulics, questions about trucks ie...air brakes,compressors, alcohol evaporator, holding valve operation and proper testing regime)
8)Underbrushing(questions about pesticides, herbicides, herbicide drift and brush saws, conductor sag)
9)Chippers(hydraulics, knife maintenance, clutch maintenance)
10)Transmission Lines(limits of approach for aerial devices,workers, cranes and Radial Boom Derricks, questions about tree height measurement tools)

Believe it or not a final question about Dr Alex Shigo and a few tools he helped patent. I studied the ISA Arbo Cert book from front to back and found it was not helpful to pass the test. Study the books you have been given by your utility company, they are best if they are up to date on the practices of our industry. Have you taken a EUSA course on basic electrical awareness for tree workers? No questions regarding tree biology, dendrology, or pathology are on the test. 
I hope you found this helpful if your gonna be taking the test soon. I took it in Ontario in July so i doubt much has changed.


----------



## mike515 (Dec 31, 2014)

Wolfpacklego....did you write that test from the perspective of a utility employee or from the perspective of someone who has spent a lot of time doing UA work? Just wondering.


----------



## Wolfpacklego (Dec 31, 2014)

mike515 said:


> Wolfpacklego....did you write that test from the perspective of a utility employee or from the perspective of someone who has spent a lot of time doing UA work? Just wondering.



I started working as a truck driver and groundman for a medium sized tree care company, eventually learned to climb and operate a bucket after a few monthes in the trade because a fellow employee got caught DUI, and been at it and loving it since. i havnt spent alot of time in the trade compared to the wealth of knowledge on this site. ive been in the trade for seven years and just finally acquired enough hours to be able to write my exam.


----------



## DarrellDDaniel (Dec 31, 2014)

I have done the electrical safety training I don't remember if it was EUSA or not but it was a year or two ago, and I've read all the recommended materials that isa recommends as of now and feel like it hardly touched on any of that, but luckily experience has gotten me to know most of that , and also an Altec master equipment manual .


----------



## Wolfpacklego (Dec 31, 2014)

i think you will have alot of luck with the altec manual. the manual would show the proper boom positions for holding valve checks and most likely let you know what to look for if air or water is in the system. i know we live in radically different areas of the world but the knowledge base is most likely the same. the test uses only terms applicable to our industry, so if your coworkers use slang for everything just brush up on technical terms. i forgot to mention they also asked a few questions about mechanical advantage using pulleys, sheaves and blocks. they may also ask questions regarding safe work practices on roads, highways, and freeways. that would be based on your local regs. i know you will pass the test, dont stress for it.


----------



## DarrellDDaniel (Dec 31, 2014)

Thank you i don't know about the math problems being the same as they were for you though because I'm taking the test on a computer and it's entirely multiple choice i do know ohms law pretty decently though , and again thank you for all your help gave me some definite areas I need to study


----------



## DarrellDDaniel (Jan 1, 2015)

For the math I just really need to know v=current(amp) X resistance(ohms). And
power(watts)=volts X current (amps). Correct?


----------



## Wolfpacklego (Jan 1, 2015)

the questions about finding watts were not a part of the exam. it was set up with the resistance being a branch and we have to find out the current going through it to ground.


----------



## DarrellDDaniel (Jan 1, 2015)

So it would give you the voltage? And the resistance level of the branch? So 12kv lines and the branch has 200 ohms so it would be 12kv divided by 200 which would be 60amps(current) correct? ( All the numbers are just examples )


----------



## Wolfpacklego (Jan 5, 2015)

DarrellDDaniel said:


> So it would give you the voltage? And the resistance level of the branch? So 12kv lines and the branch has 200 ohms so it would be 12kv divided by 200 which would be 60amps(current) correct? ( All the numbers are just examples )



yes, thats almost exactly how its asked on the exam. they take an example like that and change the numbers slightly, most likely so each exam is different. i know you will only experience certain voltages in the real world, but they could use almost any number. by asking any questions about the exam, you basically nailed it. the passing mark is 70%, but alot of the questions are no brainers. 

heres a harder one from the test..."with hold off conditions applied to a circuit, how many times will the reclosure engage? 1, 3, 12, 100

with no conditions applied to a circuit, how many times will the reclosure engage? 1, 3, 12, 100


----------



## DarrellDDaniel (Jan 5, 2015)

I'm not entirely sure what hold off conditions are but as far as I know a recloser will go off twice in a short period of time and the. If the fault is still not fixed it will go off again after a longer period of time then the initial two for a total of 3 times. So I'd say 3 for both?I can't find anything about hold off but I know there is a way to put a recloser into a non-recloser with a hotstick that allows it to activate just once, much like a fuse would. Ok so non recloser is hold off so it would be 3 on normal operation and 1 on hold off


----------



## Wolfpacklego (Jan 10, 2015)

yep, you re right. exactly.


----------



## DarrellDDaniel (Jan 10, 2015)

I've been waiting for that response for days lol I've been asking everyone what are hold off conditions asked a lineman and no one knows but they all say it's prolly non reclose lol thank you!


----------



## DarrellDDaniel (Jan 15, 2015)

I passed!


----------



## DuaneLovett (Jan 21, 2015)

DarrellDDaniel said:


> I passed!


Congrats on passing the exam. I hope I can say the same thing tomorrow evening.


----------

